# Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2018)

*Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Wer sich ein kompaktes System bauen möchte, muss sich meistens auch Gedanken um einen kompakten Kühler für die CPU machen. Besonders mit der neuen APU-Generation von AMD mit Ryzen und VEGA sind auch endlich AM4-ITX-Platinen verfügbar, die ein kompaktes System ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Auch wenn der AMD Wraith Stealth schon sehr kompakt daher kommt, der Hersteller Noctua setzt noch einen drauf und bietet mit dem NH-L9a-AM4 den beliebten NH-L9a in einer AM4-Variante an. Dieser soll dann die volle RAM-Kompatibilität gewährleisten und auch einfach zu montieren sein.
Was der kleine Kühler so drauf hat, klären wir im Test. 
*
Lieferumfang*

Vorbildlich ist Noctua wieder einmal der Lieferumfang sowie die Verpackung gelungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles ist sauber verpackt und neben einem Low-Noise-Adapter zum Reduzieren der Drehzahl, liegt auch eine schicke kurze Anleitung bei, sowie eine Tube NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste.
*
Der Noctua NH-L9a-AM4
*
Der NH-L9a AM4 zeigt sich, von der Umverpackung befreit, dann mit seinen sehr kompakten Abmessungen sowie dem 92-mm-Lüfter in typischer Noctua-Farbgebung. Mit einer Höhe von nur 37 mm ist der Top-Flow-Kühler zum Teil sogar noch niedriger als so mancher RAM-Riegel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ganze Kühler wurde dann komplett vernickelt zum Schutz vor Korrosion und für die schicke Optik. Die Verarbeitung ist wie von Noctua gewöhnt hervorragend und lässt keinen Anlass zur Kritik aufkommen. Optisch sehr schick, der Noctua-Schriftzug sowie das Eulenlogo an den kürzeren Seiten des Kühlers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kontaktfläche zur CPU bildet dann eine massive Kupferplatte, die plan geschliffen wurde. 
Für Frischluft sorgt dann ein NF-A9x14 PWM-Lüfter. An den Ecken sind jeweils Vibrationsdämpfer angebracht und das Lüfter Kabel würde mit einem schwarzen Sleeve versehen. Fixiert wird der Lüfter mit vier Schrauben auf dem Kühlkörper. Der Lüfter läuft dann in einem Drehzahlbereich von 500 - 2,200 RPM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Die Montage*
Für die Montage setzt Noctua auf ihr bewährtes SecuFirm 2 Montage-System.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Der kleine NH-L9a-AM4 wird dabei auf dem Prozessor platziert und von hinten mit der beiliegenden Backplate sowie den vier Schrauben fixiert.
Für die Montage sollten grob 5-10 Minuten eingeplant werden, ein Schraubendreher ist hier hilfreich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Testmessungen
*
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein AMD-System mit einer Ryzen-APU zum Einsatz. 

Das Testsystem:
•    AMD R5 2400G
•    MSI B350 ITX
•    16-GB Corsair DDR4 Vengeance RGB
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 Bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Vollast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Die Kühlleistung
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DIe Lautstärke*
Die Lautstärke bestimmt bei einem Kühler meistens, ob er in die engere Kaufauswahl kommt oder eben nicht.  Der NH-L9a-AM4 zeigt hier bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V das er hörbar ist, wir der Low-Noise-Adapter eingesetzt, vernimmt man den Kühler so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Unter Vollast läuft der kleine 92-mm-Lüfter mit ca. 2540 U/min mit dem Low Noise Adapter rotiert er bei ca. 1850 U/min.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Fazit*

Der NH-L9a-AM4 gefällt zum Schluss nicht nur durch seine kompakten Abmessungen im Test, auch die Kühlleistung stimmt. Zudem lässt sich der kleine Kühler kinderleicht montieren und die gewohnte hervorragende Noctua-Verarbeitung ist auch wieder mit dabei. Ein Lob verdient außerdem der Lieferumfang, der für so einen Kühler mehr als üppig ausfällt.

Kleinen Abzug in der B-Note erhält der Kühler für die Lautstärke bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V, hier ist er aus dem System herauszuhören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich ein wirklich kompaktes System bauen möchte, der sollte den NH-L9a AM4 für ca. 40 Euro in seinen Komponentenplan einplanen.

Positiv:
•    Gute Kühlleistung für die Größe
•    Extrem Kompakt (ITX tauglich)
•    Dezent und Schicke 
•    Montage
•    RAM-kompatibilität
• Großer Lieferumfang
•    PCI-Kompatibilität
•    Hervorragende Verarbeitung
•    Austauschbare Lüfter


Negativ:
•    Lüfterfarbe nicht jedermanns Sache
•    Hörbar bei voller Drehzahl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Flacher als der RAM!*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## drebbin (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Toller Test.
Alles Wichtige Abgedeckt. Ein toller Tipp für Mini-PCs.


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*



drebbin schrieb:


> Toller Test.
> Alles Wichtige Abgedeckt. Ein toller Tipp für Mini-PCs.



Dankeschön!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Was mich jetzt zweifeln lässt, ist der Alpenföhn. Zwar lauter, aber kühlt ja auch besser. 
Hast du beide da? Kannst du vllt direkt vergleichen? Also mit manueller Lüfterkurve oder so ^^ würde mich zumindest mal interessieren  schließlich ist der Noctua ja auch deutlich teurer...

Ansonsten schöner Test 

Kleiner Fehler: "D*I*e Lautstärke"


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt zweifeln lässt, ist der Alpenföhn. Zwar lauter, aber kühlt ja auch besser.
> Hast du beide da? Kannst du vllt direkt vergleichen? Also mit manueller Lüfterkurve oder so ^^ würde mich zumindest mal interessieren  schließlich ist der Noctua ja auch deutlich teurer...
> 
> Ansonsten schöner Test
> ...



Oh Danke, da sind Ben NEvis und Silvretta vertauscht, sorry.

LG


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Ah, das erklärt dann einiges


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Das kommt davon, wenn man überall Temps hat


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Alter ist das Teil flach 
Sauberer Test, wie immer!


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Alter ist das Teil flach
> Sauberer Test, wie immer!



Das dachte ich mir dann auch , hatte mit mehr Höhe gerechnet


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Schöner Test

Und auch recht gute Kühlleistung für einen derart flachen Kühler mit nur 2 Heatpipes


----------



## Jarafi (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Schöner Test
> 
> Und auch recht gute Kühlleistung für einen derart flachen Kühler mit nur 2 Heatpipes



Ich denke, für die Größe ist der Kühler top!

Grüße


----------



## EasyRick (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Ich fände es toll, wenn du einmal messen könntest, wenn der 2400G auch nur minimal übertaktet ist.
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*



EasyRick schrieb:


> Ich fände es toll, wenn du einmal messen könntest, wenn der 2400G auch nur minimal übertaktet ist.
> Herzlichen Dank!



Wenn ich Zeit habe, sehr gerne! 

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein KÃ¼hler, kleiner als RAM!*

Schöner Test, hab den Zwerg auch verbaut auf einem 3570 non K, läuft mit low noise Adapter bei max 65Grad auf der CPU.
Quasi nicht hörbar wenn korrekt eingestellt, bietet aber noch Kühlreserven mit max Drehzahl. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kühler, Montage war super easy, Verarbeitung außergewöhnlich, Kühlung und Leistung entsprachen voll den Anforderungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kleine hat mich von Noctua überzeugt, seit dem ist der Herstelle bei mir bei Lüftern die erste Wahl. Das Lager ist einfach absolut unhörbar bei Noctua.

Als negative hätte ich evtl. noch den Preis betitelt, denn trotz sehr gutem Zubehör ist der Preis stattlich.
Noctua NH-L9a-AM4, CPU-Kuhler
Für 40 Euro gibts auch einen ausgewachsenen Turmkühler. Mir war es das Wert, trotzdem nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Joar, ok, über den Preispunkt kann man sich streiten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## empy (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Ich finde die Tatsache, dass der Lüfter ein bisschen aufdrehen kann, nichts schlimmes ist, man kann ihn ja regeln. Lieber ein Lüfter, der noch mal Reserven nach oben hat, als einer, der zwar mit voller Drehzahl leise ist, aber dann keine Reserven mehr hat. Habe den Fehler früher bei der Lüfterwahl mal gemacht und musste im Endeffekt einen weiteren kaufen.

Alles natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass der Lüfter auch über einen weiten PWM-Bereich sauber anläuft und keine Störgeräusche entwickelt. Da gehe ich bei einem Lüfter von Noctua aber einfach mal von aus.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*

Was ich noch gerne gesehen hätte, wäre jeweils ein Foto senkrecht von oben und eins von der Seite, jeweils so, dass man durch die Lamellen schaun kann und den inneren Aufbau betrachten kann, also wie dick die Bodenplatte ist und wie genau die Heatpipes verlaufen.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 - Ein Kühler, kleiner als RAM!*



Fim8ulv3tr schrieb:


> Was ich noch gerne gesehen hätte, wäre jeweils ein Foto senkrecht von oben und eins von der Seite, jeweils so, dass man durch die Lamellen schaun kann und den inneren Aufbau betrachten kann, also wie dick die Bodenplatte ist und wie genau die Heatpipes verlaufen.



Stimmt, kann man noch machen.


----------

